# Vodafone pay as you go



## Harry31 (8 Dec 2012)

Previously posted in wrong forum:
I got a txt from vodafone which said from15th Jan calls to landlines & mobiles will be charged at 35c per min &15c per txt - I tried to look at their website to see what it's costing me at the moment but had no luck. I do have the offer of topping up by €30 & getting free txts/calls & international calls = would I be better with billpay? I don't use my phone for internet.


----------



## Sandals (8 Dec 2012)

I do the €20 a month free 087 calls/texts, however Im a light user and only top up twice a year (or else my fon cant be used toring out/text). I use the free webtexts all the dial.

I got the same text also about the increases. With 3 mobile going up also in jan for me, its more of the same.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Dec 2012)

Hi Harry,

You will probably need to register on their website and log-in.  You will then be able to look at the Plan that you are on under the 'Top-up and Offers' heading.  My plan currently costs the following:

*Other costs outside your plan

*Calls to Irish mobiles & landlines  -  29c
Texts to Irish mobiles  -  13c
Voicemail  -  15c
Internet  -  99c a day (50MB allowance)

I hate billpay and find PAYG much handier.

You may find the  handy for costs/charges.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dec 2012)

Harry31 said:


> Previously posted in wrong forum:
> I got a txt from vodafone which said from15th Jan calls to landlines & mobiles will be charged at 35c per min &15c per txt - I tried to look at their website to see what it's costing me at the moment but had no luck. I do have the offer of topping up by €30 & getting free txts/calls & international calls = would I be better with billpay? I don't use my phone for internet.



Hi Harry, 

Thanks for the information on the price change in January 2013. I have located it on the Vodafone website and updated the best buys. 

Sue has correctly pointed out the existing rates above. 

You might be best off with 48 or 3 or LycaMobile, have a look at the best buy thread.


----------



## Harry31 (8 Dec 2012)

Will look at the best buy thread & thanks for the information


----------

